# My doggy - Blare



## Agne (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I would like to show you my dog Blare (great swiss mountain dog). Now he is 7 months old


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Blare is gorgeous. What a big boy he is


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

aww he is absalotely beautiful!!! I love him! The second picture is gorgeous! What are they like to care for?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

wow he is amazing:001_wub:


----------



## Agne (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you all guys  
*champagneannie*, sor, didn't understand your question. What do you mean? Why this kind of dog was breeded for or about caring for them?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh he is one handsom boy


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

love the name  hes very handsome fellow x


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Agne said:


> Thank you all guys
> *champagneannie*, sor, didn't understand your question. What do you mean? Why this kind of dog was breeded for or about caring for them?


sorry, I meant what are they like to look after? are they boisterous, intelligent, hard work etc?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

hes gorgeous they are quite a rare breed here arent they??x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh he has a lovely face ...:thumbup1:


----------



## Agne (Aug 19, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> sorry, I meant what are they like to look after? are they boisterous, intelligent, hard work etc?


aaa, ok I see :001_cool: actually, they are quite lazy, easy going, very friendly to everybody (from hamster to horse  ), loyal to their owners, let's say very good and fast learners for new commands and even tricks (I am trying to make him a "trick guy" :thumbup1: ).


----------



## Agne (Aug 19, 2009)

Daynna said:


> hes gorgeous they are quite a rare breed here arent they??x


Thx, *Daynna*  Yes, you are right, they are not common breed not only in UK, but it is reputed a rare breed in all over the world. But anyways, this breed also are progressing :thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is gorgeous, ,,


----------

